# Project Overkill (front deck waterproofed 8-15)



## SVOMike86 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello, I'm brand new to the site, and wanted to let you all see what im working with. My father in law gave me this boat a couple years ago, but I haven't done anything to it until now. It is a 1975 PolarKraft 1440. It was fully outfitted as a bass boat when i got it, but it was sitting without a cover for six or seven years and the decks were rotted along with the carpet. Its not structurally set up the way a normal Jon is, as it has a livewell on the port side, a wide open deck, and had stick steering up front as an original option. It came with a non-running 25hp Johnson, but that was way too big for any of the lakes around here, which have a 10hp limit. I traded it straight up for a sweet '69 johnson 9.5hp with 15hp carb. It needs a new impeller but other than that it runs well. As for what Iv'e done, I took all the old deck, floatation, wiring, and seats out. The flotation is was just stacked 1/2" sheets of styrofoam in the bottom between the ribs, and was so waterlogged when it came out that each peice had to weigh 5 pounds. Some friends and I have stripped the boat over the last week or two and have gotten it about 95% of the way done. I work as a Gov't contractor on Navy boats so I was able to take some of the aluminum angle that we make false deck supports out of. It's 2"X2.5", and 3/16" thick (thats where the overkill comes in at). One of my coworkers is going to welding school and they are going to be welding all of my braces in for free (as a class project  ). I also have sheets of 1/8" aluminum that I am having rolled into half tubes to be welding along the bottom outside hull for added stability. They are being fabricated at the Fab shop my work owns. I guess somebody there owes one of my bosses a favor, and he's doing that no charge also. After that all gets welded, My Boss owns a Powdercoating shop as a side business. He has a 8'X8'X20' foot oven, and said he would Powdercoat it for $200. Hopefully this all happens kinda soon, seeing how fall fishing season is about underway. I will try to post a pic or two to let you all have a look at what I'm working with now.
Mike D.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I am anxious to see how the powdercoat comes out. I thought about doing that to mine.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 6, 2009)

So, essentially, when the extra flotation is welded on, it will be somewhere around a 1446-47. Hopefully it floats nice and high because we have some decent inshore fishing around Virginia Beach, and redfish can get up in places that scrape the bottom of kayaks; so as long as I can get anywhere near that, I'll be happy. Has anyone powdercated an entire boat before? I tried to search for it, but couldn't really find anything. I'm wondering how it holds up. I also have a trailer for the boat, which is in decent shape. I might strip it and paint that to get it looking new. I would like to build the deck to the level of the livewell, or maybe an inch higher, and make the decks flush all the way around, which I think would make it look nice. It should also hide all wiring, and the livewell recirculator. Im planning on running a bilge pump with the recirculator for the livewell, LED's from bluwater, along with a CD player and two speakers, a foot controlled TM, running lights, and a fishfinder/gps. I imagine 2 batteries would suffice, just not sure how to hook them up, or what sizes to use... The boat will be bright blue with a possibly gray carpet, with blue and gray seats, and gray or silver vinyl graphics (will describe those later). It will be called "Sea Bee". I'm having a lot of fun on this project, and having fun just browsing the site, but if anyone wants to give an opinion on anything, feel free!

Mike D.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey BLK, thanks for the welcome, I actually just saw you project right before I posted this. Nice job! I hope mine ends up that clean, just wish I took pics of before I started stripping it. It was pretty gross. It was fun stripping it though, watching three grown men running around shreeking like little girls when the stripper got on them. that stuff is no fun when it gets on your eyelids...


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 6, 2009)

SVOMike86 said:


> Hey BLK, thanks for the welcome, I actually just saw you project right before I posted this. Nice job! I hope mine ends up that clean, just wish I took pics of before I started stripping it. It was pretty gross. It was fun stripping it though, watching three grown men running around shreeking like little girls when the stripper got on them. that stuff is no fun when it gets on your eyelids...



Hah! With a urinal trough surrounding you on three sides I think a hole heck of a lot of beer can be consumed while your fishing!!! =D> :mrgreen: Welcome, I am excited to see the powdercoating too. It should stand up to any abuse you can throw at it.


----------



## poolie (Oct 6, 2009)

NICE project boat you got there. I would imagine you will be the first (here anyway) to have a completely powder coated hull. Can't wait to see how it comes out. I have no idea how it will hold up on a boat, but when I used to build hotrods, powder coating was the way to go when you had something that you didn't want to paint to come off of.

Welcome and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 6, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> SVOMike86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey BLK, thanks for the welcome, I actually just saw you project right before I posted this. Nice job! I hope mine ends up that clean, just wish I took pics of before I started stripping it. It was pretty gross. It was fun stripping it though, watching three grown men running around shreeking like little girls when the stripper got on them. that stuff is no fun when it gets on your eyelids...
> ...




I think we only planned on using the port side as a urinal trough, starboard is for fish scales and catfish slime...


----------



## Zum (Oct 6, 2009)

The bottom of your boat doesn't look abused at all,nice boat.
Besides the powercoating,I have never seen anyone weld homemade aluminum tubes along the sides for more stablity,going to be interesting,I hope you get the results your looking for.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, provided the weather holds out, we should be able to scribe the metal for the bracing tonight. I don't know if I'm gonna be able to make the decks low enough to be flush with the livewell, which would suck, but we'll see. As far as the side flotation goes, hopefully is does work as I'm planning. They will start out as a 10" sheet, that will be bent in a brake in very small increments, which will end up in a half circle. They should be a hair over 6" high, so they'll stick out right about 3". When they are done being welded, I'm planning on drilling a hole in the rear cap of the tube and filling them up with 2 part foam. Same concept as a pontoon, I guess. I can't see how this wouldn't help stability, which is what I'm aiming for, as well as being able to add a little extra weight to the boat. 

Mike D.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 7, 2009)

I have sent out gil brackets to be powder coated. It is not a very durable product in my opinion. Yes it will stick and yes it will look good. But I'm guessing that taking it in shallow water is going to scratch the heck out of it and I wouldn't be surprised if it started flaking off. 

I'm interested in how it turns out and the durability of it.


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2009)

The sponsons will definitely add stability. And rolling them like you are will do two things:
1) They will add quite a bit of initial stability while at rest, and in the water
2) They will be out of the water while on plane, for the most part, and will help keep chine tripping to a minimum (if at all)

When filling with two part foam you will need to drill several holes along the sponson, tilt the bow of the boat up a little and fill from stem to stern through the holes. How are you going to fill the holes in the sponsons after you pour the foam; weld 'em up? 

i am rebuilding a '77 PolarKraft right now, they are built like tanks.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 7, 2009)

As far as powdercoat goes, I haven't seen it peel off of too many things, but in my experience, if you scrape anything enough, it will scratch. That being said, I don't think I will actually run up into that shallow of water, but if it happens, I'm hoping it will be more durable than paint.
I didn't know my little pontoon floatie thingies had names... Sponsons, huh?  What I had thought of doing was drilling a hole on the very back of it, then welding a nut, standing the boat on its nose, then filling it up with the foam. I'd probably get a plug similar to a pontoon's to close it up when I'm done. If you don't think this will work, please let me know. By the way Rat, I think what you are doing to your boat is awesome, and if I had a connection with free fiberglass stuff that's exactly what I would do...

Mike D.


----------



## cubanredneck (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the sponsoons will be cool but I dont think you will need them I fish the flats in south fla and my 1436 draws around 6 inches I can pole it were ever the reds are.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 7, 2009)

SVOMike86 said:


> Hey BLK, thanks for the welcome, I actually just saw you project right before I posted this. Nice job! I hope mine ends up that clean, just wish I took pics of before I started stripping it. It was pretty gross. It was fun stripping it though, watching three grown men running around shreeking like little girls when the stripper got on them. that stuff is no fun when it gets on your eyelids...


Your welcome. I do recommend doing a rod locker of some sort if you can. Thats the only thing I wish I did, Thats why I am thinking of redoing it and then powdercoating.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't figure out the rod locker... I would like to make one at least seven feet long, but dont know if I can build it on the side with the livewell. There's not but maybe 3 inches behind the livewell so it'd be a little tight. 
The boat did float high with the way it was when i got it, and I saw the waterline to prove it,but my father in law is a normal sized guy, and all his normal sized friends fished in it. I'm a little "husky" as they say, but my wife and all my friends are normal sized so... a little more floatation would help


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 7, 2009)

IMO a proper done powdercoat job is the most durable finish you will ever apply.. I seen the powder coater himself wack a 2000.00 chassis that was fresh from the oven with a hammer, because the guy was worried about scratching it up when they loaded it on the trailer... As i stood in Aw, he was laughing at me, asking what i was worried about...


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe the one's I've seen weren't done that good. 

SVOMike86 have you thought about placing PVC pipe behind the livewell. That would give your rod tips a safe place to rest and then just figure out something for the back.

Also I've poured plenty of two part foam and unless you have a BIG hole it won't go in fast enough before it starts to foam up. I would suggest something in the 1 1/2 to 2" range. I have poured in a smaller hole, but it was a challenge. Perhaps a hole that you could put a piece of aluminum over and seal it off with 5200. That would give you the big hole needed to pour and a way to seal it of afterward.


----------



## sparkbr (Oct 8, 2009)

SVOMike86 said:


> So, essentially, when the extra flotation is welded on, it will be somewhere around a 1446-47. Hopefully it floats nice and high because we have some decent inshore fishing around Virginia Beach, and redfish can get up in places that scrape the bottom of kayaks; so as long as I can get anywhere near that, I'll be happy. Has anyone powdercated an entire boat before? I tried to search for it, but couldn't really find anything. I'm wondering how it holds up. I also have a trailer for the boat, which is in decent shape. I might strip it and paint that to get it looking new. I would like to build the deck to the level of the livewell, or maybe an inch higher, and make the decks flush all the way around, which I think would make it look nice. It should also hide all wiring, and the livewell recirculator. Im planning on running a bilge pump with the recirculator for the livewell, LED's from bluwater, along with a CD player and two speakers, a foot controlled TM, running lights, and a fishfinder/gps. I imagine 2 batteries would suffice, just not sure how to hook them up, or what sizes to use... The boat will be bright blue with a possibly gray carpet, with blue and gray seats, and gray or silver vinyl graphics (will describe those later). It will be called "Sea Bee". I'm having a lot of fun on this project, and having fun just browsing the site, but if anyone wants to give an opinion on anything, feel free!
> 
> Mike D.



The powder coat should hold up great. Kinze manufacturing in Iowa has the nation's largest power coat facility. They actually powder coat entire planters. Now grated the planters aren't generally stored outside during the off season, nor are they submersed in water, but it holds up great.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda figured the powdercoat would hold up. I've got a 7 year old Snap On toolbox that's powdercoated and the only mark on it is from a coworker that tossed a brake rotor on the ground and it happened to roll right into the bottom edge of it. I might be able to find an aluminum bung and plug from a 55 gallon drum... I think those are 2" or so. Hopefully I can find an aluminum one. Unfortunately I'm pretty busy thru next weekend, so I'd be happy to get just an hour or 2 on Sunday.


----------



## sparkbr (Oct 8, 2009)

SVOMike86 said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured the powdercoat would hold up. I've got a 7 year old Snap On toolbox that's powdercoated and the only mark on it is from a coworker that tossed a brake rotor on the ground and it happened to roll right into the bottom edge of it. I might be able to find an aluminum bung and plug from a 55 gallon drum... I think those are 2" or so. Hopefully I can find an aluminum one. Unfortunately I'm pretty busy thru next weekend, so I'd be happy to get just an hour or 2 on Sunday.




I have never seen an aluminum 55 gal drum. You might have an easier time just ordering the bung. I normally get mine from McMaster Carr out of Chicago. They have a website and are pretty reasonable on prices.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the idea Spark... Didn't think about them, we use them for some things in my business too. Might just have to give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 9, 2009)

Niiice.

Excellent platform to start with.
Gon' be one fine and dandy boat.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks man, I can only hope it turns out the way I plan, probably just gonna take a little longer than I'd like. I should be getting my sponsons back from the fab shop soon though, I'll post pics of those as soon as I get them.


----------



## Rat (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think drilling one hole in the end and then tipping the boat to fill the sponson is going to work very well for the foam. What happens is the foam sets pretty fast and plugs the conduit, any foam poured after that just fills the cavity in front of the plug. When filling large side panel voids I drill pour holes (bigger holes) only as far apart as 1 cubic foot of space will allow, I also drill relief/viewing holes (smaller holes) much closer together to make sure I get the coverage and volume I need. 

A six foot side panel that is 20 inches tall and 4 inches deep has a volume of 3.3 cubic feet. ! would drill 4 2" pour holes and seven or eight relief holes (you need to give the displaced air somewhere to go). I would mix and pour 8 ozs of foam at a time as this is about as much as I can handle by my self before it blows. 

So, for your sponsons, I would think you will need at least three pour holes and several more relief holes between them to get full coverage. 

However, there is an alternative. build the sponsons, pour the foam in them, and then weld them to the boat. You will loose a little due to the heat of welding, but not much I wouldn't think, and you can use heat blocking pasts to keep the affected area down to a minimum. I have never welded over foam so i don't know how it would work, try a test first, but i think that is going to be the best solution if you want foam. 

That's what I would do anyway. 

In fact, you don't really need the foam if your welding is good, an airtight chamber is good enough. you can test it with dry Nitrogen before you seal it up. I would put a plug in the rear tho for those times you puncture the sponson and need to drain it thoroughly to make a repair. I would use a brass plug and solder it in.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 9, 2009)

slick lookin rig cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## cubanredneck (Oct 9, 2009)

Why would the sponsons need to be filled with foam if they are sealed they will displace the same amount of water. The foam is just gona make it heavier


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 10, 2009)

My idea for the foam was in case the sponson did get a crack or rip in it, it would not fill up with water. After thinking about it for a while, and remembering that the metal they are made of is pretty thick, i may not put any foam in them. Hopefully I'll get them back soon, can't wait to see what they look like...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 15, 2009)

So I still haven't gotten the sponsons back, but its supposed to rain here for the next couple days, so I'm not too worried about it. I'm trying to find aluminum L brackets to tie everything together before it gets welded. I looked at Lowe's and they only had galvanized. Anyone know where I can find aluminum or stainless L brackets?? Thanks. 

Mike D.


----------



## Rat (Oct 16, 2009)

Proly be easier to make your own out of Alum angle.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 16, 2009)

*IF* you decide to drill small holes and pour foam, please video the job and post it here! :LOL2: 
Now two people have given a suggestion to use a big hole, hope you do  

You can just weld them solid, but as you stated above if you were ever to get a leak then having the foam in it would still allow it to float. Me personally I would foam it. Good luck either way.
Can't wait to see how this turns out and how stable it is/isn't.

I'm leaning towards IS.


----------



## baptistpreach (Oct 17, 2009)

Good looking rig. You've got all the right friends and all the right skills to make an incredible boat for an incredible price. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good idea rat on using aluminum angle... I look at myself as a pretty smart dude, but whenever something simple comes up, I always tend to overlook the obvious.  Well, after much consideration, I think Im just gonna weld them and leave them hollow, but who knows, I may change my mind again a couple of times.

Mike D.


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mike, I assume you live in the hampton roads areas. Any chance you know where I can get aluminum angle in the area for a decent price? I just bought my boat and I'm in need of aluminum to deck it out.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Cavman, I'd check for a metal scrap yard if I was you. The price of aluminum has doubled or more in the last three years, so its hard to find it cheap anywhere. I know there's one on Witchduck Rd. In Virginia Beach, but there may be one in Bowers Hill off of Rt 58.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I finally started fitting my deck bracing yesterday. It went a lot better than I thought it was going to. Its probably 90 Percent done, just need to do some braces for the hatches. I did end up using "home made" aluminum angle for the L-brackets. They aren't as pretty as store bought ones, but they did the job. I have pics on my phone but I'll have to wait to get home before ipost em. Overall, yesterday was pretty productive although I had to leave for an hour to go pick up a pond prowler for a friend. Oh well.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I've been slack on working on the boat for the last couple months. Kinda sucks but I've been working way too many hours, and its been WWWAAAYYYY to cold to do anything on the couple days I have gotten off. The boat is completely stripped, and I just got the sponsons back from the fab shop. They look awesome, I haven't measured them but they seem to be around 6" tall. I also got 3 seat bases, with 2 pedestals, an 11" one for the middle, and a 9" for the front casting deck. The extra seat base will be back by the motor, a little on the starboard side. I've got pics of the sponsons on my phone, but I'm kinda computer illiterate and need to get my wife to upload them for me  Let me know what you guys think about these, I havent seen anyone with flotation pods quite like them, and I think they'll be a big help!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, i figured it out. I'm an idiot. 

I'm going trout fishing tomorrow morning, but probably wont be out too long because of how cold it is. We might stop by Bass Pro on the way home, but when I get back, I'll take pics of the sponsons up next to the boat so you can see how they fit.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad you are posting again...I am really looking forward to see how your boat turns out. 

This "Arctic Blast", as they keep calling it here, has put a lot of projects behind, I'm sure.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 11, 2010)

So this is a crappy pic of the front of the sponson in the general area that it will be. Its hard to get good pics with a Blackberry. I'm gonna try to get a pic of the boat on its side, with the whole thing on it, but gotta wait for light after work. Im gonna have to raise the boat up probably 3/4" inch on the trailer to clear the fenders, but that shouldn't be hard. I'm hopefully gonna drill the holes for the livewell and soon. Theres a guy at work that has a TIG rig that im gonna try to get him to tack all the metal in so when it goes to the welding school, everything is already in place. Well, more pictures to come soon hopefully...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, you guys like my sweet 12' V-bottom boat cover???


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 13, 2010)

So we beat the sun going down tonight, and took a couple pics of the boat. This pic is basically the main structure of my deck supports. I borrowed the idea for the front deck from the Olive Drab Floater. Although I dont have a ton of experience with boats, I think thats probably the most efficient setup for convenience and practicality. There will be other braces put in as its welded, to go port and starboard from the about half way up the front for more support and for ledges for the hatches. The rear is basically just gonna be boxed in with two braces going across, two going down for each of those, and three going from front to back.


This pic is roughly what the sponsons will look like once they are welded to the sides of the boat, obviously no gaps... I need to get some measurements, and I will hopefully be able to figure out exactly how much floatation these things are gonna add.


Next question is, with the sponson on the side, it doesnt leave me room to drill a hole in the side for my livewell overflow... Can the standpipe in the livewell be used as an overflow, or will it not let enough water out?? I dont think the standpipe is any bigger than 3/4" of an inch, but I could be wrong. Thanks for all the info guys...


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you thought about raising the sponson off the bottom by 1/4" - 1/2"? That should help get it out of the water on plain and when your sitting it will sink back into the water and perform as intended. A standpipe setup like that is how overflows work in drilled aquariums with sumps so it will work the same in a "Portible aquarium"  

A standpipe in the drain will work as an overflow but I don't know how well it will work with the drain out the back of the boat and below the water level. I suspect that since your overflow is higher then the water level the water pressure in your livewell will be higher then the water pressure in the lake and allow the livewell to flow into the standpipe.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 14, 2010)

You think raising them would help? I'm down with anything that helps. As far as the livewell situation, I'm only really worried about the pump moving too much water in (500 gph). It won't be on constantly, I was just thinking it wouldn't drain fast enough...


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jan 14, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> As far as the livewell situation, I'm only really worried about the pump moving too much water in (500 gph). It won't be on constantly, I was just thinking it wouldn't drain fast enough...



Choke down the water flow with a valve on the OUTLET side of the pump. I bought a spray nozzle for mine that is adjustable. Do not use a valve to choke the INLET water to the pump, you can burn up the pump, it needs to always have water to it.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, good idea... Kinda like a Ball valve??? Thanks.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jan 14, 2010)

It works like a ball valve, yes, and you could use a ball valve, but it helps the oxygen level if it actually sprays as opposed to just flowing. Here is an example I just googled up: https://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=RULE_RUL_78&ID=2889555 This is not the one I have, but the principle is the same. I think I got mine on clearance at Academy Sports. I do use ball valves on my live well, but to change from fresh water to recirculate, not to control the amount of flow.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, I gotcha. My system has a spray bar, and it may have a valve I can adjust on it, I'll have to check tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## rusmir (Jan 28, 2010)

keep up with the updates


----------



## SVOMike86 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, so I'm FINALLY (hopefully) getting this dang thing welded up saturday afternoon and sunday. If that goes according to plan, which I'm not getting my hopes up for, powdercoat should be done in the next couple of weeks. all you guys should keep your fingers crossed for me [-o< 
On another note, my work may be sending me out to San Diego for a couple or three weeks in the middle of march. Anyone live out there? I'm definitely tryin to get my first 10 pounder while I'm out there. I know Castaic is out there, but I'm tryin to fish Dixon, which has given up some MONSTERS in the past couple years.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Feb 28, 2010)

So... I got the boat to the welders house, thinkin everythings cool. Everything is NOT cool, apparently. The welder, who has seen pictures of what I am trying to do, and has agreed to do everything, has now decided he doesn't want to weld on the sponsons. AND, he wants to charge me the same price to do just the inside braces that I wanted to pay to do the whole thing. I know he's gonna do a great job on it, but this sucks. I might still be able to get my buddies school to weld them on but not sure now if I want some kids welding something on that has to be watertight. Oh well, we'll see what happens. Total let down...


----------



## Henry Hefner (Feb 28, 2010)

There is no way he would get any of my business. I am in a service industry, and have customers ask for me personally, even when I have changed companies, because they know that I give them 100%. Maybe because of this, I am a hard customer to please. I can understand mistakes, but I will not abide dishonesty. If he had quoted a price, then backed out of it, I would have left with my money and my boat. The way I look at it, if he is a liar, he may also be a thief. Maybe he just gave you the good price to get you to his shop, and never intended to keep his word. Bait and switch is a tool of dishonest people. Good luck!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 1, 2010)

This sucks...


----------



## Brine (Mar 1, 2010)

Where abouts do you live? Maybe someone can recommend a welder.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, I live in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia, and there are plenty of competant welders in the area, it's just that all of them need time, more money, or materials; which I'm not against helping with. The guy thats welding on the boat right now is one of the better welders in the area, hence the reason i didn't just pull the boat out of his yard when he spouted the "new" prices... In his defense, it is a LOT of welding to get these sponsons on. Based on what i see at the ship yard on a daily basis, I would say its at least 10 hours of welding, and with the money he gets paid an hour working, I can see where he's coming from... Only thing is, why couldn't he see it in the pics, as I showed him what needed to be done at least 3 times... Again, oh well...


----------



## Brine (Mar 1, 2010)

gotcha...

you may put your location in your profile (user control panel, top left) so it appears under your name. There are quite a few Viginia folks on here. Maybe someone knows someone. 10 hrs is a lot of work, and to answer your question about why the price change.....

Did you ask him what was different from him seeing the pics and in person?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 2, 2010)

Guess he just wasn't thinkin about it... A jon boat pic on a cell phone apparently isn't as big as it is in real life. Haha


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 2, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> Ok, I gotcha. My system has a spray bar, and it may have a valve I can adjust on it, I'll have to check tomorrow. Thanks!



If your fill is coming from a spray bar, you should have no problem using the standpipe as your overflow (matter of fact, that is what the standpipe is there for).


----------



## PhilM (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with Henry, when I quote a price, first I look at the job, and if the job has not changed from when the price was quoted I never change the price unless I lower it). Materials or not if I made a mistake it was not yours. If I have to eat mac and cheese that week so be it. That is customer service.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 8, 2010)

So I got the boat back from the welder and it looks great. Minus the sponsons of course... I've got pics on my blackberry, so I'll try to upload them. He changed the design of the front deck for structural reasons, and I can live with it... We put the boat on the water yesterday to check for leaks and got perfect results, didn't see any water at all after an hour of cruisin around. We took it to a lake right behind where I grew up, and my dad still lives there, so I had him come check it out. He took some video as we were goin along the bank, maybe he'll post it to youtube. Anyways, we threw some old ply on the supports just so we wouldn't be tripping anywhere, and I think that even without the sponsons on it, I could run around this thing without worry. Feels solid as a rock with two people on it, and with 3 on it, its like a barge. That sucker aint going nowhere. Now on to the next dilemma. I could send this thing to powdercoat next weekend, but the weather is finally cooperating and bedding may start next weekend. Looks like I may be fishing from a bare aluminum tin for at least a while...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm tryin to edit the topic to say updated pics, any ideas on how, it doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 8, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> I'm tryin to edit the topic to say updated pics, any ideas on how, it doesn't seem to be working...



I wish I knew myself


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, figured that out. On a blackberry you gotta edit your first post's title. Maybe different on a computer. So tonight I'm going to Home Depot or Lowes to get ply, hardware and sealer. If they have everything I need, I'll start on decks tonight or tomorrow. I also need to organize all my tackle, everythings a jumbled mess from last year. I'm gonna flip a coin, but I'll probably do the decks... Cavman, we gotta get up sometime, you can't be more than an hour away from me, I'm right outside Greenbriar Mall is Chesapeake.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 9, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> Cavman, we gotta get up sometime, you can't be more than an hour away from me, I'm right outside Greenbriar Mall is Chesapeake.



you are about 25mins away from me


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 9, 2010)

I smell a fishing trip coming on...


----------



## River Rider (Mar 10, 2010)

So have you decided to pass on your sponsoons? Or are you still waiting for a welder? I like your build and curious how it was going to turn out with them. Looking good so far either way.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, as it sits right now, I think I'm just gonna build the boat without them, and possibly put them on at a later date. I'll probably just keep it unpainted(unpowdercoated) for this season, and if I can find a good deal on welding in the near future, have them put on then.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, we were gonna work 12's through the weekend, but alas, the boss man says we can have tomorrow off. The check would be nice, but this weekend is beautiful. I'm planning on detailing my Wifes old car so we can sell it, then lunch with the wife, then hopefully going to the Depot to get ply for my decking.  I need to get Heli-Coils also, but i think for tomorrow, just some ply and maybe some sealer. I CAN'T WAIT to see what this thing looks like with decking on it! Ive had this thing for at least 3 years, and havent touched it, now I can hopefully FINALLY see what the decking is gonna look like. If we can sell this car (99 Mazda 626 ES) for anything more than 1K we are using the money for powdercoat. You guys should all cross your fingers for me. :lol: I think if I can get it powdercoated soon, I am gonna pass on getting the sponsons welded on. If thats the case, I am re-naming this build "Project Normalkill", which will be a big letdown, but after putting the boat in the water the other weekend and seeing how stable it was without them, I can live without...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 21, 2010)

So we had a gorgeous day today, and I got to do some deck work. They came out pretty good. It helps when you have friends that frame houses do all the cutting for you. My buddy dave cut every piece (including curves) with a circular saw. I knew it was possible, but had never seen it done. He cut the entire front casting deck in less than 2 minutes. Wwwwaaaayyy faster than it would have taken me with a sawzall. I took pics of the finished product only because pics of three idiots screwing up the measurements a bunch of times would have been dumb.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking good man


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 21, 2010)

what kind of plywood did you use?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 22, 2010)

I used Plytanium 15/32". It thinner than I thought it would be, but I'm thinking of doing fiberglass like Rat Did on his PolarKraft under my carpet. I actually need to re-cut the front deck cuz I wasn't thinking right and made the back edge even with the cribbing, and not overhanging like I should have. So I may redo that in better quality 1/2" or 5/8" if I can find it. If you haven't bought wood yet, try looking through a lumberyard, cuz the Lowes on Battlefield Blvd has a crap assortment. Don't know what kind of stores yall got out in Suffolk.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I am just going to go spend the money on marine grade and avoid any future wood problems.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you been able to find that stuff locally? Doing a quick search on the net showed me some, but if its local, and possibly cheaper that would be cool. I may go the same route and recut mine.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 23, 2010)

Portsmouth lumber has it $84 a sheet for 3/4". Yukon lumber in Norfolk has it as well for a little more.


----------



## us2forfun4 (Mar 23, 2010)

just a thought, i used rubber undercoating in a spray can 3.94 a can and sprayed all my edges to make sure that the wood wouldnt seperrate and also the tops , i did a small test sprayed a piece of wood and put it in a bucket of water , three days later i took it out and cut it in half and the plywood was still bone dry.


----------



## Mudduck (Mar 23, 2010)

I rarely post on this site but, this boat is bas aaa. Looks great, I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This thing is taking a lot longer to do than I wanted, but what else is new. I wonder if those places would have 1/2" ply also. 3/4" is a little too much for me I think, and with all the support you have in yours Cav, you might want to check out the weight savings of 1/2" versus 3/4". I'm really flip floppin on if I want to do the fiberglass/wood route like Rat, or call up a scrap yard and get some aluminum. I have a 5'X2' piece of 1/8" aluminum I laid across my supports, and even on the big stretches where the hatches will go, it seemed to support me pretty well. We'll see...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 31, 2010)

So I finally got the form from game and fish, its only gonna cost 34 bucks to register the boat for 3 years, so that's good. Now, I gotta figure out how to register the trailer. Also, I think I have decided to go the aluminum floor route. I've probably got 40-50 pounds of scrap aluminum at the house, hopefully a scrap yard will let me "trade" that for some 1/8" sheet and I can pay the difference. Hmmmm. We'll see...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, I simply cannot figure out how to change the title of a post. Makin me feel like a total ri-ri...


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 31, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> Man, I simply cannot figure out how to change the title of a post. Makin me feel like a total ri-ri...



I _think_ I know how. Go to your FIRST post on the thread, and click "edit". You can change it there.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Henry... That's what I was thinkin, and then I figured out my problem. I'm goin to the first post and hitting "write comments", not "edit". Makes sense... Thanks!
Huntinfool, thanks for the kind words...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, so it has been a long, rough couple of months, but there is finally a light at the end of the 
Tunnel. I was laid off from my job on May 2, but it was kinda a blessing in disguise, as the new 
job is right up the street, and basically my overtime rate at the old place is the starting pay at 
the new place. Time to get started on this damn boat again.  I just got my Impeller and Carb 
kit in the mail, so I might try to rebuild this motor this weekend, and I'm back in talks with my 
old boss about powdercoat. Let's hope this pans out, and I'll let yall know how it goes...


----------



## Howard (Jul 14, 2010)

Man, you have some good sources. I still have buddies working in the shipyards from our time spent in VB. I said good bye to pier 12 in 1983. Love your boat, good luck.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 22, 2010)

So the boat goes out tomorrow for paint. I didnt want to, but I objected (after considerable explanation) to powdercoat. I wanted this stuff so bad, but, my guy was saying that after a couple of years from possibly running shallow or onto the beach, i was gonna have to have it redone anyways, and to re-powdercoat it would have required signifigantly more sand blast time, unless I wanted to risk blowing holes somewhere in this old boat, paint would be the better option. Wow, what a damn run-on sentence. haha. Sooooo, I'm havin it painted instead. I'm gonna use the same 2-part epoxy that we use on the Navy boats, so it SHOULD be pretty durable...
On another note, I posted a couple days ago about rebuilding the carb and replacing the impeller on my '69 johnson 9.5hp. It started on the second pull the other day for the first time after sitting for years, and started on the first pull today. I don't know why I'm so impressed with that, I just am. I had it in a tank today, and shifted thru all the gears and it seemed to work fine. It gets very smooth when it is in the higher RPM range, which also seems good. I think if the weather drops below 100* this weekend, we might take it for a quick spin on my buddy's 12ft v-hull. Wish me luck...


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 23, 2010)

So I met up with my buddy at the paint store and picked the color for the boat. Should look good. I have enough for the boat, motor hood, and leftover for touch up. Was thinkin about havin him paint the trailer too, but that might be too much blue. Maybe just black for that. I'll post pics as soon as the boat is in my possession again.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 2, 2010)

So here it is in all its blue glory. I had the boat and motor hood painted the same Sherwin Williams "Laser Blue". I think it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like. Maybe you should name her "Blue Gill".


----------



## Zum (Aug 2, 2010)

Almost looked plastic to me,in the first shot.
Pretty cool though.


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 2, 2010)

welcome back Mike. I might get mine finished before you now, haha.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha, yeah dude, things got a little rough earlier this year with layoffs, so the boat was on the back burner for a while. I finally got all the paperwork so I can get the boat and trailer
registered, still obviously got a lot of work to go, but its definitely coming together. Lake prince here I come...


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 3, 2010)

jasper60103 said:


> I like. Maybe you should name her "Blue Gill".



"Smurf Net" Just kidding, it looks good.


----------



## Howard (Aug 3, 2010)

Really looks like a nice finish, how did you apply the epoxy?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 3, 2010)

"I" didn't apply anything. A friend of mine sprayed it, a 1:1 epoxy primer, and a 1:1 epoxy 
Paint. Let's hope it holds up as well as everyones saying it will. We put it on the trailer before it fully cured I think, and got a couple scuffs on it. Good thing I have plenty extra for touch ups


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 3, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> "I" didn't apply anything. A friend of mine sprayed it, a 1:1 epoxy primer, and a 1:1 epoxy
> Paint. Let's hope it holds up as well as everyones saying it will. We put it on the trailer before it fully cured I think, and got a couple scuffs on it. Good thing I have plenty extra for touch ups



With all the moving it in and out of my garage, there are scuff marks all over the place. I too have plenty to touch up, but it kills me everytime I see/make another one. 



Where are you working now?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm working at BAE Systems in Greenbrier installing communications systems in Humvees to ship over to Afghanistan. Pretty fun stuff...


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 4, 2010)

SVOMike86 said:


> So here it is in all its blue glory. I had the boat and motor hood painted the same Sherwin Williams "Laser Blue". I think it turned out pretty nice



Interesting tactic.....I like it


----------



## rpddink (Aug 4, 2010)

did you get this paint at Sherwin Williams?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, I got it at the "Industrial/commercial" branch. At the normal Sherwin Williams store, they didn't have anything durable enough...


----------



## rpddink (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you know the name of the paint?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, next time i go over to my buddys house where the boat is stored, I'll get the name. Why do you ask? Please tell me its because you want to get some yourself and you aren't gonna tell me it won't work... [-o<


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Paint is Sherwin Williams Macropoxy 646, with #15 reducer. Says industrial/marine coating. We took the outboard out on my friends 12ft V bottom. It was surprisingly fast, we didn't have the GPS, but I would say 20-22 mph with just me in it, my friend Shawn was like "No, no, you were doing like 35!" Haha. Idiot.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, that's a LOT of blue.

Looks good though, keep chugging away and at least it's almost fishable now.

Jamie


----------



## Howard (Aug 7, 2010)

I am a big Sherwin Williams fan =D> . Have used there paints in residential, commercial and Industrial applications  . Even 2 part epoxy paints. Never on a boat though. I am about to paint my tin and might give it a go. It is kinda pricey if you don't have a account with them. 
https://www.sherlink.com/stores/ImgServ?id=datapages/macropoxy_646_fast_cure_epoxy_4-53.pdf


----------



## rpddink (Aug 8, 2010)

would like to use it myself :lol: !


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 15, 2010)

So I was gonna use the 1/2" ply I had cut earlier for the decks, but I kept going back to the post someone had about "Advantech". I went to Home Depot and the had the "Home Advantage" (supposedly the same stuff). If yall havent seen that post, its pretty interesting stuff. Its OSB, had supposedly has a 50 year warranty, and apparently the stuff can be submerged forever and not absorb any water or distort. We'll see. I got 23/32" (basically 3/4"). Its heavy, but I think I need some weight up front anyways. I got it cut yesterday for the front deck and sealed it with 3 coats of Helmsman Spar today. 2 big hatches in the front, both are going to open from the rear. The seat base is obviously not all the way down, but the front hatch will clear it when it is swung up. We got the back deck and hatches cut out, but I didnt think to take any pictures of it before we put the stuff back in the shed. I used Nomex panels for that, they are 1/2" thick. I'll take pics of them as soon as I go back over there.


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 16, 2010)

looking good man. I thought about using that Advantech, but they wouldn't guarantee it in a boat. Probably worth taking the chance to buy advantech since it was much cheaper than the marine grade that I bought.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah man, Advantech was super cheap. $20 for a sheet of 3/4". I got the livewell pump drilled out back, got the spraybar drilled, drilled holes for the seat posts, and got the trailer registered yesterday, along with sending out for the boat registration. Hopeully I can get the platform made for the trolling motor this weekend. Really wish I had some carpet. Don't like the stuff at lowes or home depot at all.


----------



## 1986Landau (Nov 10, 2014)

How is the Sherwin Williams Macropoxy holding up after 4 years? I just applied the Macropoxy on my boat and am now waiting for it to fully cure before resuming the build, I used Macropoxy because I had it on hand for another project that never took place!

Thanks!


----------

